# UK Spouse Visa. Travelling to Dublin



## rafafire (May 7, 2013)

Hello All,

I have tried to research the subject of whether a visa is required for my wife who has a UK spouse Visa (issued this week) to travel to Dublin next year. I have been reading conflicting information on the subject.

We would be travelling via coach and across on the ferry. The stay is 3 nights.

My wife holds an American passport

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Rafa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If she normally requires a visa for Ireland, she must get it first. Although being in the Common Travel Area, passports aren't routinely checked, spot checks are possible and if Irish immigration find she has no Irish visa, she may be refused entry. There are certain countries, including India, China and Russia, whose nationals don't need a separate Irish visa if they have one for UK.
All this is explained in Visa requirements for entering Ireland


----------



## liverpoolbound (May 25, 2013)

we have the same problem, I just arrived UK last week on a spouse visa and we found out last week that hubby (brit) is going to ireland next week for five days for work. Looks like I'll be left alone for five days since We have no time to arrange for the visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are correct. Filipina don't qualify for Irish short-stay visa waiver programme so you need a separate visa for Ireland.


----------

